# stocking up for the summer



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

the humi was getting a little low so i thought it would be a good time to stock up.

http://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2826449710055308065XdFyJm


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, that is awesome. what did you do steal form the cigar store? 

HAHA Nice pick ups


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm, pictures must be blocked here at work. I see nothing.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice buy That should help out with filling the humi!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great haul, love all those DPG'S.


----------



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> WOW, that is awesome. what did you do steal form the cigar store?
> 
> HAHA Nice pick ups


haha nah, cbid. i havent been on there for a while and once i started i couldnt stop. got some decent prices though.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

You picked out some great ones!

Very nice!

ENJOY!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang that's a Huge haul!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice :tu

Some of my favs in there.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sweet haul, Enjoy


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

looks like u needed help carrying those out of the store... remember it is not proper etiquette to stick up ur local B&M:bolt:lol... enjoy


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

hey there... looks like a lot of good smokes.

On the back row third set in. Are those 4 Perdoma Reserve 10th anniversary's?

I just smoked one of these last night. I have to say it may be my new favorite. So creamy and rich. with a wonderful finish.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

good ol' Cbid, very nice haul


(does cbid have something like the casinos 1-800- cbid off)? I know I could use it. :help:


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice haul

Are those Pepin Blacks really good???


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice haul. Looks like you're going to have a pretty good time this summer.


----------

